# First Few Posts Not Working??? Read This



## MarkofSeaLife

New Members are very important to us....

As you know the internet has many Spammers so we have devious anti-spam software on the forum. However sometimes it makes your initial posts go into the Big Bad Spam Filter in the Cloud.

So if you send a Post, or a Reply, but it doesn't get onto the Forum within 5 minutes you may need to make sure you don't have URL Links in your post or triggering words like "Come buy this stolen phone".

If you have a problem try putting a SHORT text-only post in reply to this, and we will kick the computer  and recover your posts.

Once you make a few posts the spam filter will know who you are and you'll not be bothered by it again.


Happy sailing! 


Mark


----------



## dimmy

I just had a post get caught up in the auto-spam filter. Oddly, it was my third post and the first two worked fine. I think it went to a "Deleted Posts" section which I don't have the ability to see. I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## jdege

I made my first post in the "Introduce Yourself" forum, and it's been 30 minutes or more, and I don't see it.
Have I been filtered?


----------



## Rek

I can't see my post yet! On the diesel engine maintenance forum. Been a few hours.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Rek said:


> I can't see my post yet! On the diesel engine maintenance forum. Been a few hours.


Yep, just found it and approved it.

I don't know why it triggered the spam filter.

Crazy software!

Mark


----------

